# PICTURES: Genus Scolopendra



## xgrafcorex

i noticed a lot of random threads throught thy myriapod section and figured there could be one thread for pictures, like in the tarantula picture area.  anyway heres a pic of my newly acquired 1.5" s. subspinipes eating.  i bought it as an unidentified and got it ided here on the boards.


----------



## Scolopendra55

A picture thread is a very good idea. Nice pic by the way!!


----------



## Jürgen

Good Morning!

You can read my thought 

Please make this Thread sticky!!

Pics will follow on afternoon.

All the best

Jürgen


----------



## xgrafcorex

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> A picture thread is a very good idea. Nice pic by the way!!


thanks.  i liked this one the best of the ones i took because its neat to see how it has the one cricket leg all wrapped up so it can't get away.  and it was a bit more in focus than the next best one 





			
				jürgen said:
			
		

> Good Morning!
> 
> You can read my thought
> 
> Please make this Thread sticky!!
> 
> Pics will follow on afternoon.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Jürgen



heh people need to submit a lot of pics before it would be considered for a sticky.  get posting :}


----------



## Voracious

Without question, the most comprehensive gallery on the web, complete with thumbnails and summaries:

http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/pages/centipedegallery.htm


----------



## Voracious

My favorite (from centipedegallery page)

http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/images/gallery/centipedes/sviridicornis3.jpg

Oh, and this one:

http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/images/gallery/centipedes/svalida (socotra).jpg


----------



## LongDucDong

Is that a _Scolopendra valida_ in your last pic, Voracious? I hope I got the name right... Thats such a cool lookin 'pede. :clap:

My small 1.5 Scolopendra sp. (believed to be de haani "Vietnam")...


----------



## xgrafcorex

heh i appreciate the posts and comments but the idea of the thread was a place to post your many pictures of your various scolopendra.  i picked up another one today from the same store.


----------



## LongDucDong

So you cant quickly comment??? :? :? :worship: ;P


----------



## xgrafcorex

very nice pics!  i love the how the eyes look...a bit more interesting than ts i'd say.



			
				LongDucDong said:
			
		

> So you cant quickly comment??? :? :? :worship: ;P


you can, but it was a bit early calling for a sticky with a one picture having picture thread ;P


----------



## LongDucDong

Thanks! I agree about the eyes. MUCH better looking than tarantula eyes.  

As for the sticky reply... wasnt me who said it. :}


----------



## Jürgen

Scolopendra subspnipes (Vanuata) with Eggs-Protonymphs.








Scolopendra subspnipes mutilans "Red legged" with eggs.







some S.s.mutilans Red leggs







Scolopendra gigantea







Scolopendra Spec. "gigantea robusta"







Scolopendra Spec "Neon Blue Legged"







1.1 Scolopendra gigantea







little Scolopendra heros castaneiceps







Scolopendra subspinipes "Cherry Red" (Malaysia)


----------



## Jürgen

S.s.mutilans "Yellow Legged"






Scolopendra Spec. Tanzanian Redhead






Scolopendra subspinipes "Mau Chau" Headshot






Scolopendra subspinipes "Mau Chau"






Ethmostigmus trigonopodus(?) Yello Legges on Hand






Scolopendra Subspnipes "Tiger Legs" Pedeling






Spermathophore by S.gigantea


----------



## Jürgen

_S.gigantea_

























_Scolopendra Spec. "Southern China"_







S.gigantea 






S.spec. "Tiger Legs"






another






another


----------



## Jmadson13

Wow, Awesome photos everybody Especially Jurgen. Great thread so far:clap:


----------



## Stylopidae

Jurgen, was that a S. gigantea mating attempt?  

I have a new hero! (I think)


----------



## xgrafcorex

WOW jurgen your collection is awesome! :clap: :worship: 

longduc..i know you didn't..but you asked so i answered.  no disrespect meant


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Thanks!

So,please guy's post more Pic's to make this Thread Sticky!!







All the Best

Jürgen


----------



## swatc1h

no danread killd it. lolz make his sticky


----------



## swatc1h

just chillin pede. nice 1 jurgen


----------



## LongDucDong




----------



## LongDucDong




----------



## LongDucDong




----------



## bengerno

Hi All,

Congrats for the collection Jürgen!
Let's go for a sticky!! 
Here are some pics of my scolos.
Scolopendra *valida*  












Trachymorcephalus sp. /Tanzanian neon blue legged/












Scolopendra heros


----------



## Blackrose

Hi guys

Here are some of my pedes:

S. galapagoensis


S. robusta


S. cingulata from Portugal


One of my 5 S. mirabilis


More to come!

Greets
         Andi


----------



## xgrafcorex

bengerno...the 5th one in your post looks amazing.  the segments look like a varnished wood.  great pics everyone.  heres a couple more i took tonight.  the wood chips are what i received the pede in, do you think i should swap this out?  i  have a little more moss like the other one has.  i only have the two pedes and they are from the same mother.


----------



## cacoseraph

"Egyption Emerald Centipede" 





zoom


----------



## swatc1h

1 of 2 Pedeling. Scolopendra subspinipes de haani (Vietnam) "Mau Chau"


----------



## swatc1h

1 of 6 Pedeling. Scolopendra subspinipes de haani (Vietnam) May be wrong. It might be the same sp. above!!!
Also from the same MOTHER!!!! Last one to eat. Enjoy


----------



## swatc1h

Baby's are more colorful just that i didnt bother with camera settings.


----------



## bistrobob85

This'll be a great thread for learning about new kinds of centipedes, go on posting, guys . I can't wait until i have a nice myriopods collection too... For now, i only have Sc.h.castaneiceps and Sc.Subspinipes 'Mau Chau' 'pedelings. I'm looking forward to purchase Sc.Gigantea and Sc.Viridicornis and Sc.Galapagoensis and tons of other species as soon as babies get available ( i dont want WC adults... ). Great thread, great pics . 

 phil.


----------



## Jürgen

Scolopendra heros castaneiceps







Scolopendra subspinipes "Tiger Legs"


----------



## Fasmid

*Scolopendra*

A medium size scolopendra cingulata from Spain.
















I hope you like it,
best regards.


----------



## cacoseraph

Fasmid said:
			
		

> A medium size scolopendra cingulata from Spain.
> I hope you like it,
> best regards.


heck yes i like it!

those green antenna and terminal legs are killers!

well, my camera isn't that great and i kind of shake when i take pictures so somtimes they are blurry

.. but there is this one thing i do :devilgrin:

Scolopendra polymorpha, sold as "Arizona Blue-Banded Centipede" to me on late November 2004. this is Mortal Sin, 6" 15cm+






ok, what if i have things that are not Scolopendra? like alipes, say? post it?


----------



## cacoseraph

jürgen said:
			
		

> Scolopendra Spec "Neon Blue Legged"


from now on, i'm going to try to reply to the first occurance of a species and try to make strings... it should look cool after a while 

Scolopendra mirabilis? anyone?


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> Scolopendra polymorpha, sold as "Arizona Blue-Banded Centipede" to me on late November 2004. this is Mortal Sin, 6" 15cm+








this is the first handling pick i ever took, by my gf, of Mortal Sin steaming up my arm toward my neck heh, my gf is sort of hanging over my back while i'm trying to keep Sin over my bathtub. heh, good times


----------



## xgrafcorex

haha i said it before..you are crazy man!  i haven't handled either of my little guys...in hawaii i got bit on the foot one night by an unknown sp. and it wasn't fun.  i was a lot younger then, but i'm sure it wouldn't be very pleasant now either.


----------



## cacoseraph

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> haha i said it before..you are crazy man!  i haven't handled either of my little guys...in hawaii i got bit on the foot one night by an unknown sp. and it wasn't fun.  i was a lot younger then, but i'm sure it wouldn't be very pleasant now either.


i believe there is at least one subspinipes species in HI, and i would believe it was unpleasant if that was what got you!

S. polymorpha


----------



## Jürgen

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Striped Light Form"







Scolopendra subspinipes Vanuatua with 1 instars


----------



## cacoseraph

jürgen said:
			
		

> Scolopendra Spec "Neon Blue Legged"









Mr. Neon Blue Leg says "Make Me a Sticky"

also, what about non Scolpendra spp?  I have Alipes, Ethmostigmus, Scolopocryptops, Hemiscolopendra, all wanting to see some time on this thread


----------



## Ameiva

Hi,
They are not very recent photos, but me post here all the same. 

_Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes _eat a roach











Young _Scolopendra morsitans _eat roach





and spider






Pics more recent
Young _Scolopendra alternans _"Haitian/Puerto-rican giant"


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Fasmid said:
			
		

> A medium size scolopendra cingulata from Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it,
> best regards.


Come it froms Madrid region?


----------



## xgrafcorex

very nice pics everyone!  i need more pedes haha..i just have the two i have posted a few pics of.  i might do some feeding later, so maybe ill try to get another pic or two.





			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> also, what about non Scolpendra spp?  I have Alipes, Ethmostigmus, Scolopocryptops, Hemiscolopendra, all wanting to see some time on this thread



yea, start them up!  in the tarantula section they have a thread for each genus.


----------



## cacoseraph

jürgen said:
			
		

> Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Striped Light Form"









and






zom


----------



## Galapoheros

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :drool: :drool:


----------



## cacoseraph

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> yea, start them up!  in the tarantula section they have a thread for each genus.


Alipes species, possibly grandideri. Series of how-to-free-handle


----------



## Gigas

interesting terminal legs on that


----------



## LongDucDong

_S. subspinipes de haani_ "Mau Chau"....


----------



## Ameiva

_Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes _pedeling.


----------



## Greg Pelka

She`s sooo beautiful ))
Cute pede


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

Scolopendra subspinipes, sorry about the bad pictures, it was really dark in my room, and I went through the glass because I didn't want to bother it that much right now.


----------



## swatc1h

1 of 3 Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes


----------



## swatc1h

2 of 3 Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes 640X480 Save time from editing


----------



## swatc1h

3 of 3 Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes??? Different colormorph inch short from above. NO FLASH


----------



## swatc1h

Scolopopendra viridis “Florida Blue Centipede”


----------



## xgrafcorex

great pics!  i wish i could find one of those floridian pedes hehe.  i went out hunting for some jumping spiders last weekend, was hoping to see some pedes or scorps too but no luck.


----------



## Conan

Scolopendra polymorpha


----------



## swatc1h

n1, thats my next idea pede to buy.


----------



## Fasmid

*scolopendra*

Androctonus, it´s guadalajara (castilla la mancha).

Regards,
We´ll see in the forums!


----------



## Jürgen

Scolopendra subspinipes Vanuatu with 2 Instars







Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans "Red Legged" with 1 Instars


----------



## Steven




----------



## swatc1h

3rd pic backround looks so fake!!! EVIL PEDES :} :} :} :} MEH WANT


----------



## swatc1h

since yr cents are unknown


----------



## 236260

This is my one and only, so far. I have had him for two months, and he's five inches long.












Wow. This thread makes me want specimens of so many species.


----------



## swatc1h

man i need a tripod : )


----------



## 236260

Mine were taken freehand, while holding open the screen top of the tank, which was being pulled down by the bungee cords I use to secure the lid.


----------



## xgrafcorex

steven, those are some great shots!  hah yea the background does kinda look weird in pic 3, but aweseome shots..look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## Steven

swatc1h said:
			
		

> 3rd pic backround looks so fake!!!


who says it's a real centipede ?   




i burned the edges of the pix,..
came out nicely except in the 3th :razz:


----------



## bistrobob85

Hey Steven, can you identify your centipedes from your last serie of pics?!?! I'd really like to know what are the first four ones...

 phil.


----------



## Randolph XX()

hey steven
wat kinda substrate is it? it looks really good!


----------



## Steven

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> hey steven
> wat kinda substrate is it? it looks really good!


mmm,... the Dutch word for it is "Franse leem"
(French limestone ? :? )


----------



## kerensky

the praying mantis didn't pray hard enough so the boogie-pede tagged it that fateful night


----------



## swatc1h

be glad it didnt mistakenly nibble on you palm lolz


----------



## swatc1h

Guessing steven first two pictures sp. are from Egypt!!!


----------



## Steven

swatc1h said:
			
		

> Guessing steven first two pictures sp. are from Egypt!!!


Guess again  but you are close


----------



## Steven




----------



## joseofsa

:drool: :drool: :drool: :worship: :worship: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
thats all i can say...
BTW where did u buy/collect those grey and red ones(third and forth pics in ur other post)?


----------



## BugBoyX

Taking your pede out for a walk around the yard?:?   Cool looking pics, but I think they have leash laws for them


----------



## Blackrose

Hi guys

The other pedes of Stevens post are from Israel.
They are small and very nervous pedes!
I get many of those too in about 2 or 3 weeks!

Greets
         Andi


----------



## Steven

Blackrose said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> The other pedes of Stevens post are from Israel.
> They are small and very nervous pedes!
> I get many of those too in about 2 or 3 weeks!
> 
> Greets
> Andi


mmm great that other people answer for you  
but not all are that small or nervous
the black ones with red legs are indeed very nervous types


----------



## Steven

Ow yeah before my PM box runs over again
my last picture is probarly Sc.viridicornis or Sc.angulata or something in between.
need to check some keys before i post a spec. name on it


----------



## xgrafcorex

had some mites so i let everything dry out and rehoused.  theres still some mites on this one...fed it, removed the remains and am going to keep it dry a bit longer and maybe rehouse again.      can't wait for this thing to molt and get a bit larger..its only a little over an inch right now.


----------



## kerensky

Angry Bunny (S. subspinipes) going for the low blow! Poor gecko...


Romulus & Remus (S. mutilans) sharing a meal together.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlmzoUI8qdw
And here's a link to a video of the above 2 pedes munching on their meal.

Hope you guys like it


----------



## swatc1h

Sure do


----------



## swatc1h

I was feeding my small army first then big ones last, upon opening my Scolopendra subspinipes "Vanuatu" container i see this.


----------



## swatc1h

Seems like it molted less than a couple of days ago. Look at the other page without 1terminal-leggs and 1segment leg cool huh. Dont know if so bumped its head or molted by the side of the wall, as long as its fine.


----------



## swatc1h

1XTanz "Rainbow" from chris also note im getting more of these from some1










Almost finish a full size Lobster Roach


----------



## swatc1h

*Scolopendra subspinipes "Vanuatu"*

Was moving pix to a Album, didnt know it affected link srry.


----------



## swatc1h

*Scolopendra sp. "Egyptian Red-leggs"*

Adam hook this up by giving up his personal collection   thanks


----------



## Ameiva

_Scolopendra morsitans_


----------



## diKe

*pump for sticky*


----------



## Jürgen




----------



## bistrobob85

Nice, Sc.subspinipes ''malaysia'' with eggs, now this is good news . Good job, Dike!!!! How recent is the pic? Did you just get those eggs or is it old and all the babies are gone?

 phil.


----------



## diKe

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Nice, Sc.subspinipes ''malaysia'' with eggs, now this is good news . Good job, Dike!!!! How recent is the pic? Did you just get those eggs or is it old and all the babies are gone?
> 
> phil.


Thanks. 

This Thursday it will be 3 weeks since she has layed the eggs.


----------



## bistrobob85

Good job . Keep us posted on those!!!! I really like those malaysian little guys!!!!

 phil.


----------



## bistrobob85

Hey Jurgen, great pics! What are those baby centipedes you have there? They're really shiny!!!!

 phil.


----------



## swatc1h

Multians Yellow/Redd-Leggs


----------



## diKe

Yes, I will do 

The little centipedes from Jürgen are Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans (red-legged).


----------



## swatc1h




----------



## Greg Pelka

Beauty What is a specie? And of course how big is she?
This first picture - pre-molt? 

Regards
Greg


----------



## swatc1h

Over 5" both barbados molted a day apart.


----------



## bengerno

Hi,

Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans, just arrived and eating!  







Sc. sp.


----------



## Jürgen

Scolopendra Spec.  (Malaysia)







Scolopendra subspinipes (Vanuatu) Plings


----------



## bengerno

Hi,

That speciemen from Malaysia is cool, nice color..those smokey terminal legs and body end! :clap: How big is it?


----------



## LongDucDong

_Scolopendra spp_ "neon blue leg":






The only pic of my super fast _S. alternans_:












_S. subspinipes de haani_ "Mai Chau":


----------



## LongDucDong

_S. subspinipes de haani_ "orange leg/Vietnam":












_S. polymorpha_:






_S. cingulata_:






_Hemiscolopendra marginata_:


----------



## Jürgen

S.gigantea







S.h.heros







S.h.heros







S.h.heros







S.h.heros


----------



## swatc1h

Scolopendra Alternans


----------



## diKe




----------



## swatc1h

Just came in.

5XScolopendra heros arizonensis "Sonoran Giant Centipede"


----------



## swatc1h




----------



## nissan480

puerto rican giant

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f...urrent=SSCN2335.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## GiX

Scolopendra Sp. Mau Chau


----------



## nissan480

freight train


----------



## angus

i love this one..with light ground colour and blue band..i love BLUEEEE....very nice pedes.
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## diKe

Pump for STICKY!!!


----------



## diKe

Sticky!


----------



## Kevin_Davies

_Scolopendra polymorpha_







_Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_


----------



## Greg Pelka

_Scolopendra subspinipes sp._ "Barbados":
  

_Scolopendra subspinipes sp._ "Vanuatu":
 

_Scolopendra subspinipes multilans_ "Yellow-leg":


_Scolopendra sp._ "Robusta" premolt:
 
aftermolt:
 

  
quite interesting spiracles:
 

Best regards 
Greg


----------



## Tarantula

*Scolopendra sp. "Tiger Legs"*


----------



## angus

Scolopendra multidens


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*anybody know the name?*








from East Kenia


----------



## Maikardaaion

*Scolopendra gigantea*

 

*Scolopendra galapagoensis*


----------



## RottweilExpress

That gigantea needs som space.


----------



## Arietans

'Pedes are awesome looking creatures, and probably very entertaining as captives.....

....but.....


oh so ugh!!! ugly


----------



## Maikardaaion

RottweilExpress said:
			
		

> That gigantea needs som space.


This is the box I only made photos in. She has a terrarium 30x60 and 30 cm high, though she just fits the hight of it


----------



## RottweilExpress

Maikardaaion said:
			
		

> This is the box I only made photos in. She has a terrarium 30x60 and 30 cm high, though she just fits the hight of it



I almost thought so  

Also Arietans, pedes are beautiful and impressive!


----------



## Arietans

> Also Arietans, pedes are beautiful and impressive!


Very impressive, but to me, oh so ugly, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I would never kill or harm a 'pede, and I admire what you guys achieve, but never ever will one enter my house as a captive 

Each to his own.


----------



## Steven

Arietans said:
			
		

> but never ever will one enter my house as a captive


as you're living in Southern Africa,
do they somtimes enter your house as visitors then  

Here's a "tmo" really beautifull South African Scolopendrid spec.
just for you Arietans


----------



## Steven

and another South African one,
_Cormocephalus nitidus _"red colorform"


----------



## Arietans

LOL Yes Steven, they do enter the house as guests. They are even welcome to, but they are the only inverts I don't feed when they come inside  

Impressive, but......


UUUUGHH!!!!


----------



## Steven

at least i've tried to let you dicover the beauty of them
    

PS: some vipers are ugly too ;P ;P ;P  LOL


----------



## Arietans

> PS: some vipers are ugly too


Nasty, nasty, nasty, horrible 'pede lover! ;P ;P ;P 

But thanks for trying


----------



## BugToxin

Steven said:
			
		

> and another South African one,
> _Cormocephalus nitidus _"red colorform"


Wonderful pics as always Steven!!! :worship:   How big is this one?


----------



## Steven

BugToxin said:
			
		

> How big is this one?


aprox 15cm


----------



## xgrafcorex

wow there are some amazing pictures in here.  picked this one up while i was at the store buying crickets earlier today.  s. subspinipes ..about 7"


----------



## bengerno

Hi All,

Some pics:

Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans (Yellow legged) before molting:







..and after it.






One of my favourites:
Scolopendra cingulata from Turkey...look at that color!


----------



## szappan

Nice stuff Imre!  The more 'pedes in Hungary the better!


----------



## xgrafcorex

the cingulata is beautiful!  the segments look like varnished wood.


----------



## Greg Pelka

This cingulata from turkey - something betwen Scolopendra sp 'robusta' and some S. subspinipes specie
Beautiful)


----------



## bengerno

Thanks guys!

Unfortunately I have just this lonely speciemen. From the same area I have some other cingulata with black body and yellow legs.


----------



## Steven

I've found several of this cingulata colorform in the touristic area Bodrum in Turkey,... indeed a very nice colorvariant ! :drool:


----------



## diKe




----------



## diKe

Sticky?


----------



## bengerno

Steven said:
			
		

> I've found several of this cingulata colorform in the touristic area Bodrum in Turkey,... indeed a very nice colorvariant ! :drool:


This speciemen is from near Ephesos.  

Cool pics diKe. :clap: 
My favourite is the second one...hiding under a log.


----------



## swatc1h

Shed Bigger


----------



## tyrel

swatc1h said:
			
		

> Shed Bigger


What is up with the subtrate? Looks interesting... care to elaborate as to what it is?


----------



## swatc1h

ZooMed Repti Sand - White and to top it off jungle mix. Since its dry type sp. i give them misty showers once aweek.


----------



## diKe

bengerno said:
			
		

> This speciemen is from near Ephesos.
> 
> Cool pics diKe. :clap:
> My favourite is the second one...hiding under a log.


Thank you


----------



## diKe




----------



## swatc1h

wow!!! loook at them teeths


----------



## Canth

S. heros arizonensis


----------



## diKe

swatc1h said:
			
		

> wow!!! loook at them teeths


Yes, quite nice fangs


----------



## bistrobob85

Wow, very nice centipedes, Canth!!!! Are you sure they are sc.h.arizonensis though? They remind me of an heros heros with a crazy reddish color and a black head . %?"/$%"/$ those are nice looking!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Canth

Well they were caught in AZ so I'm pretty sure  I'd like some S. heros heros though...


----------



## bengerno

Hi All,

Scolopendra valida












Scolopendra cingulata


----------



## bistrobob85

Great looking valida and cingulatas, Bengerno . Where was your sc.cingulata collected?

 phil.


----------



## Archangel

diKe said:
			
		

>


DAMN that is a great pic!!!!!  And a great pic of the business end as well


----------



## diKe

Thanks :8o


----------



## diKe




----------



## xgrafcorex

caught my s subspinipes getting a drink


----------



## bengerno

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Great looking valida and cingulatas, Bengerno . Where was your sc.cingulata collected?
> 
> phil.


Hi phil,

Thanks. 
They are near Ephesos Turkey, as the other "type".   Valida is from Tenerife.


----------



## Hei

Bengerno,

You caught S.cingualta by yourself? WWooo, nice pedes.
How large are they now?


----------



## bengerno

Hei said:
			
		

> Bengerno,
> 
> You caught S.cingualta by yourself? WWooo, nice pedes.
> How large are they now?


Hi, 

No, unfortunately my friend caught them to me, when he was on a trip to Turkey!  
They are around 10-12cm.


----------



## dehaani

My new 'pede - got this today!


----------



## Hei

Some of my new centipedes,

From Philippines,





Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes juvenile






Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes adult






Scolopendra sp. 

From Africa,





Alipes sp.






Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, Yellow leg


----------



## bistrobob85

Very nice sc.subspinipes subspinipes, Hei!!!!


----------



## ftorres

*Scolopendra pics*

Hello All,
Jurgen,
could you post pics of your terrarium?
How big are they?
How do you decorated them?
What do you use, glass,plastic???
thanks
FT


----------



## xgrafcorex

caught my S. subspinipes taking a drink from the side of the enclosure..for whatever reason it is ignoring its water dish.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Here's "Skully" dragging a cricket off to its mortal doom . . .    Unfortunately, he's the one who died from nematodes.


----------



## bengerno

Hi All,

This is a heavy load of pics...Scolos are groving  :






Scolopendra sp. from Crete.






I think an Ethostigmus sp. from Africa.






Sp. from Africa....quite small around 8-9cm.






Sc. subspinipes mutilans "yellow legged"...one of my favs.






Sc. cingulata from Turkey.






Sc. cingulata from Turkey.






Sc. valida from Tenerife.






Sc. valida from Tenerife.


----------



## bistrobob85

Wow, my compliments, Bengerno!!!! You have quite a nice variety of 'pedes !!!! I REALLY like your Sc.Cingulatas from Turkey and your Sc.Valida !!!! 

Hey, i have some centipedes too, have a look . 

Scolopendra Subspinipes ''Cherry Red'' 'pedeling






Scolopendra Subspinipes ''Tiger Legs'' female






Scolopendra Subspinipes Mutilans ''Red Legs''






Scolopendra Heros Heros 'pedeling






Ethmostigmus Trigonopodus ''Blue Ring Legs''






Otostigmus Ssp ''Philippines''






Scolopendra Mirabilis






Scolopendra Subspinipes ''Vanuatu''






More to come soon .

 phil.


----------



## bengerno

Thanks phil! As I see you have a pretty collection too.  I love that red legged and the heros heros....hope I will have som soon!


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Great pictures, I think I am going to start doing some research on these and considering getting some.


----------



## Hedrus

*Why isn't this thread sticky yet?*

Wow!  This is a great thread.  I love all the pictures.  In my gallery on my website I have a centipede man that I drew several years ago.  I have a very small neon blue leg at the moment and when I can get a chance I'll try to take a pic of it.  But, wow someone needs to get a moderator to make this thread sticky.  Anyone PM one and ask yet?  

Kenzie


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I saw your centipede man.  That thing's awesome!  And more than a little bit creepy-looking.


----------



## Gigas

I like this pic, the pede is swinging from right to left flips over a roach and stabs right into him, the pic is just before the fangs sunk in


----------



## Hedorah99

Gigus said:


> I like this pic, the pede is swinging from right to left flips over a roach and stabs right into him, the pic is just before the fangs sunk in


Awesome pic man! I have yet to get a good upclose shot. Its halfway between lack of good camera and lack of nerves  .


----------



## Gigas

Hedorah99 said:


> Awesome pic man! I have yet to get a good upclose shot. Its halfway between lack of good camera and lack of nerves  .


Feeding time is the only Time I can safely do cage maintenance  and take pictures of this one, Its not that its aggressive its just it likes to bite new surfaces to find out what they're like, If it crawls onto my table, it bites it, onto my bed, bites it, into a new container, searches for an area that it can bite... I'm very cautious around it!
The pic was quite a lucky shot! I'm very surprised its in focus.


----------



## tacoma0680

Good pics love those pedes.


----------



## kerensky

Been some time since I last posted here ever since my S subspinipes which did not survive being viciously set upon by somebody at my workplace.

Anyway, I got a picture of two of my one year old S mutilans raping a praying mantis on my desk. The mantis got tagged by a lightning strike by one of my pede and succumbed to the venom pretty fast.

I had to probe the other pede out of it's hiding place to partake in the slaughter.

Enjoy


----------



## Maikardaaion

*Scolopendra subspinipes China Stripe Leg*








*Scolopendra gigantea*














*Scolopendra sp. robusta*








_*Scolopendra galapagoensis*_


----------



## bistrobob85

Hm, Szymon, we happen to share the taste for many similar species . I LOVE the pics of your Sc.galapagoensis . I love tiger legs and giganteas as well, my compliments for your collection, and very nice quality pics too!!!! 

 phil.


----------



## ragnew

Wow Szymon, you have some very, very great looking Scolopendra!


----------



## Hedorah99

After seeing the awesome photography on this page, I am almost embarrassed to show these. My pedes have definitly proven difficult to photograph.
*S. subspinipes 'dehaani' eating a cricket*





*My old 'Mai Chau' shortly before its death.*





*Malaysian Cherry, I think.*





*S. subspinipes mutilans "Yellow Legged"*


----------



## Steven

*Scolopendra viridicornis*


----------



## brachy

Hi

My second Scolopendra. 

_S. subspinipes_


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

why do you thik that pede is from malaysia?

I mean this one is a subspinipes de haani from Mai Chau

Jürgen


----------



## brachy

Hi

Oh. Thank you for help


----------



## Hendrik C.

Hi,

_Scolopendra subspinipes_












mfG
Hendrik Cornehl


----------



## Maikardaaion

_Scolopendra gigantea_ The black tips and broken of legs are the result of badly designed ventilation. The scale on the last photo is in centimeters.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Beautiful centipede, and incredible photos! :clap: That lovely brick red contrasting with the yellow legs is what really gets me with this species. :drool:

 . . . Too bad I live in the US.


----------



## phanie

Wow I really like all the pictures in this thread.
Here is my scolos.

Scolopendra subspinipes "stripe leg"






Scolopendra subspinipes "tiger leg"






Scolopendra multidens


----------



## Bigboy

*sticky this already*

There really is no reason why this shouldn't be turned into a sticky out of shear appreciation value alone.  Most of these pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Photography skills shown in this thread are amazing. I am still considering getting in to these soon...so I check this forum from time to time admire the pics and reading what information I see.


----------



## Stylopidae

My first pictures on this thread. My _Scolopendra heros arizonensias_ is my crown jewel of my centi collection so it's only fitting that she's the first one I post


----------



## hibludij

my S.cingulata from Greece.


----------



## Greg Pelka

Preety nice Greek coloration )
I love greenish centipedes..

Greg


----------



## Steven

new pix, old pedes  

_Scolopendra cingulata_











_Scolopendra cingulata_












(when this topic going to be a sticky :? )


----------



## beetleman

wow:clap: that second pede is awesome! like the black/redlegs


----------



## gunks

beetleman said:


> wow:clap: that second pede is awesome! like the black/redlegs


Second that emotion.

And its a chubby lil bugger too!


----------



## Stylopidae

Scolopendra polymorpha random pictures:


----------



## Stylopidae

This centipede I picked up at arachnocon last year. This is how big it is currently.

Any guesses how long it will take to become an adult?

Just discovered it had mites while resizing the pics, so it's going in a dry container when I get home.

And my macro function wouldn't co-operate.

I've been trying to get decent pictures of this one for well over a year now.

Oh, well


----------



## Tarantula

Here are my latest addition to my centi collection, one of three sub-adult/adult _Scolopendra heros castaneiceps_!


----------



## swatc1h

PLZ THE STICKY NOW!!1!


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Is this pede a S. heros arizonensis? Great strange banded coloration of this subspecie... it is not usual.

Steven; that black cingulata has grown a lot! You have it well fed. Maybe pregnant? Or it is enought young yet?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bistrobob85

Wow Swatc1h... for a second i thought you got your hands on Scolopendra Hardwickei!!!!!  That's a really great looking 'pede!!!! 

 phil.


----------



## Maikardaaion

_Scolopendra gigantea_, 6 years old female, 28cm big at the moment..


----------



## ChineseDragon

6 years old and 28cm... that is pretty damn impressive =D! Does she have a name?

be ez,


~mark
Chinese Dragon


----------



## Stylopidae




----------



## pandinus

John


----------



## P. Novak

Maikardaaion said:


> _Scolopendra gigantea_, 6 years old female, 28cm big at the moment..


That is a very stunning pede! How wide is it?


----------



## Pulk




----------



## Maikardaaion

I will try to measure her in the evening when she comes out to eat


----------



## Stylopidae

Okay...so I got bored and thought this thread deserved a bump.


----------



## Wotan

*Scolos*

Hi,

this are some of my scolos.....

Greets


----------



## Sportfreund

*Scolopendra galapagoensis*


----------



## bistrobob85

Just being curious, what T is the sc.galapagoensis eating?!?!

 phil.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

It appears to be a large tarantula of some sort.


----------



## arrowhd

Wotan, the fourth picture down from the top is stunning.  
Where is that pede from?


----------



## Wotan

Hi "Arrowhd",

this ped is a S.subspinipes de haani cherry red from Malaysia!

Greets


----------



## Sportfreund

bistrobob85 said:


> Just being curious, what T is the sc.galapagoensis eating?!?!
> 
> phil.


Hey,

it was a male, sold to me as Ephebopus murinus. But it was another species i think...so i did not know what species it was and gave it to the scolo  now he gets all the males i don`t need anymore. Really likes to eat spiders, much more then roaches.

greetings from Germany
 Rene


----------



## PhilK

No idea on species. Some Australian species. Was about 17cm but escaped.
















Pedelings of the same species.











Different species, but looks the same. Also Australian. Died recently at around 13cm.


----------



## arrowhd

> Hi "Arrowhd",
> 
> this ped is a S.subspinipes de haani cherry red from Malaysia!


Wow, that is one of the best looking pedes I've seen.


----------



## Selenops

Wotan said:


> Hi "Arrowhd",
> 
> this ped is a S.subspinipes de haani cherry red from Malaysia!
> 
> Greets


Those are the most beautiful Cherry Reds I have ever beheld... I want to check out the whole thread but loading time is killing me. I want to find Cherry Reds like these though, especially with the black head which IIRC is not always present. 

Patience I have to wait til next year before shopping again.


----------



## jing

arrowhd said:


> Wow, that is one of the best looking pedes I've seen.



the ones are plings. they will turn normal red colour when they are grown up.


----------



## Wotan

Hi,

that´s right. The head will be blue later.......

Greets


----------



## kimjonga

is it mutilans?

i think so too

mutilans leaves Korea, Japan and China

[Korea is my country]

they have two color~:? 

yellow leg, red leg ...

i somethime watch orange leg..


----------



## kimjonga

kimjonga said:


> is it mutilans?
> 
> i think so too
> 
> mutilans leaves Korea, Japan and China
> 
> [Korea is my country]
> 
> they have two color~:?
> 
> yellow leg, red leg ...
> 
> i sometime watch orange leg..


----------



## kimjonga

is it mutilans?

i think so too

mutilans leaves Korea, Japan and China

[Korea is my country]

they have two color~:? 

yellow leg, red leg ...

i sometime watch orange leg..


----------



## Maikardaaion

*Scolopendra gigantea*


----------



## bistrobob85

Very nice face-shots, i love the details of the eyes, very constructive, thanks Szymon!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Selenops

Awesome close-up shots of the bad end of S. gigantea! 

Thanks, I wish I had one of those!!!!


----------



## Wotan

*S.heros castaneiceps*

S.heros castaneiceps


----------



## Wotan

*E.trigonopodus yl*

E.trigonopodus yl


----------



## doom

S. subspinipes Vanuatu eyes


----------



## Maikardaaion

_*Scolopendra gigantea*_








_*Scolopendra galapagoensis*_


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Zymon this too pedes are the things why I hate you!

Lucky man:worship:  really nice animals. and very glad to see it here... the galapagoensis is provably my favourite pede.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bluefrogtat2

*unbelievable*

great photo.these are unbelievable pedes.top of my want list sc.galapagoensis
andy


----------



## bistrobob85

NICE PICS, SZYMON!!!! I love the details... you have some pretty good photograph skills . 

 phil.


----------



## tamjam69

heres my scolo


----------



## FUBO

*Who can sends galapagoensis and the reference picture? thanks*

Who can sends galapagoensis and the reference picture? thanks


----------



## TCO

*Chinese Giant Tigerleg Centipede (Scolopendra sp. "tigerleg")*

Chinese Giant Tigerleg Centipedes (Scolopendra sp. "tigerleg") seem to be a little under-represented in this thread...thought I'd share a few pics :clap: 

This one is about 15 cm currently.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

:drool:

I _love_ the tiger-leg colorforms.  Nice photography, too.


----------



## TCO

*S. alternans*

Thanks!  Here's some pics of _S. alternans_, about 16 cm:


----------



## Jürgen

*Some Pics*

Hello !!

S.g.robusta







S.g.robusta







A.grandidieri







S.subspinipes / Vanuatu







S. subspinipes / Malaysian Jewel







S.alternans on Hand







S.cingulata on Hand







Best Regards
Jürgen


----------



## krabbelspinne

The species Scolopendra gigantea robusta never existed, it was just an common name but not scientific name.

As we know now, it seems to be Scolopendra galapagoensis...


----------



## bistrobob85

In any case, very beautiful pedes, Jurgen . 

 phil.


----------



## Jürgen

Hello!

It's Scolopendra SPEC gigantea robusta.

I think you are right about that is no scientific name but it is defently not S.galapagoensis.


@ Phil: Thank you =) 


Regards
Jürgen


----------



## krabbelspinne

We have three of them to identify... 

and I say: it is definitly Scolopendra galapagoensis

Tell me one reason, one fact, why it is not galapagoensis!!!!


----------



## Steven

krabbelspinne said:


> Tell me one reason, one fact, why it is not galapagoensis!!!!


i'll give you 3  

- Sternites with noticable paramedian sutures
- Prefemur of 2-20th leg with 4-5 apical spines
- Coxopleural process with 9-12 spines

I think everyone who's been busy with IDying the so called "gigantea robusta"
has to agree that some keys to distinguis galapagoensis from gigantea are open for interpretation, but as far as it gets, galapagoensis _could_ be right, never be toooo sure on anything 

PS: the real problem is that taxonomy on South American Scolopendrids is just TOTAL CHAOS and could take for ages to get things right tmo,
latest thing i've picked up is that almost every SouthAmerican pede with a ringfurrow is called gigantea these days,
even by reputated myriapodologist  

sorry for this intersection, people who know what i'm talking about,
will understand  

nevertheless,
nice pede-stuff you have there Jurgen


----------



## krabbelspinne

Steven said:


> latest thing i've picked up is that almost every SouthAmerican pede with a ringfurrow is called gigantea these days,
> even by reputated myriapodologist
> 
> sorry for this intersection, people who know what i'm talking about,
> will understand
> 
> nevertheless,
> nice pede-stuff you have there Jurgen


I know what and who you mean...           ...this is a shame.....


But we should be sure, that "gigantea robusta" does not exist. So we need an explanation for this species, and there are only three or four possibilities:

Sc. angulata 
Sc. galapagoensis
Sc. gigantea subspecies
New species 

And as I heard from a good friend who is really excellent on ID scolopendrids :} , this species has the most similarity to Sc. galapagoensis.


So, instead of using unscientific vocabularies, we should call this species 

Scolopendra cf. galapagoensis or even only Scolopendra galapagoensis

Don`t you think so?


----------



## SAn

If there is no absolut certainty, you can call it Gigantea too as a general term.
It would still be right.


----------



## peterbourbon

You can call it Rhysida longipes if it helps out! :evil: ;P  

To be honest: I'm not good in introducing new species - and don't have the connections or money to examine 50-100 "gigantea robusta"...so we will never know for sure until a good (!) myriapodologist starts to examine a box full of species.

It is most probably Scolopendra galapagoensis.
Else (i guess) it would be a new species or new subpsecies of gigantea or galapagoensis.

And still remember: There was a pede called "Scolopendra gigantea weyrauchi" that was deleted and re-assigned to "Scolopendra galapagoensis".

Nevertheless this might be a big mistake in past.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Draiman

I'm amazed and shocked to see that this thread has not been made a Sticky.


----------



## bistrobob85

Steven said:


> some keys to distinguis galapagoensis from gigantea are open for interpretation, but as far as it gets, galapagoensis _could_ be right, never be toooo sure on anything


I know of only one paper on ID determination between Sc.gigantea and Sc.galapagoensis... are there many others that i have missed?

 phil.


----------



## peterbourbon

Hi,

i only know 2 papers concerning this topic:

- Shelley & Kiser (2000) Scolopendra gigantea with an account of S. galapagoensis.pdf

- Attems, C. Myriapoda 2 - Scolopendromorpha.pdf

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Jürgen

please make ist sticky..... 

regards
Jürgen


----------



## bengerno

Over 30.000 views should be enough for a *sticky*!


----------



## Tunedbeat

This thread needs alittle update, thought you guys might enjoy these.  

_"Hemiscolopendra marginata"_


----------



## Taryllton

Those are awesome pictures, tunedbeat. What sort of camera are you using?


----------



## Patriot

*My S. heros heros out to play*

He's getting pretty big, still growing i think too

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30409851@N04/4125903804/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30409851@N04/4125134067/


----------



## AlanMM

Tunedbeat said:


> This thread needs alittle update, thought you guys might enjoy these.


Hey, Tunedbeat, those are some very nice sharp pics. Amazing shots!


----------



## blackcadillac70

which species is that.tunedbeat.


----------



## Galapoheros

The name is there in small letters right above the pic to the left.  That's a real good pic of one of these.  I see some bigger ones in east tx in and under logs.  They seem to be smaller to me in the rocky hill country of central tx.  That's a nice looking one!


----------



## blackcadillac70

your right i didn't notice that.thanks very attractive pede.


----------



## plo

That is one shapr pede and incredible camera work:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tunedbeat

Taryllton said:


> Those are awesome pictures, tunedbeat. What sort of camera are you using?


_
Canon 40D w/ 60mm macro lens._ 

My first encounter of a live centipede, it was roughly 2" in length.  Photographing the little guy was not as easy as I have imagined, he definitely tested my patience.  

_
Last one,_


----------



## RottweilExpress

I got the same camera, but obviously not the same lens  

Amazing pics Tuned.

Patriot, your specimen was pretty damn gorgeous too.


----------



## Patriot

RottweilExpress said:


> I got the same camera, but obviously not the same lens
> 
> Amazing pics Tuned.
> 
> Patriot, your specimen was pretty damn gorgeous too.


Thanks, I wish i had the money and skills to be able to use a nice dslr camera like the ones used in those pics.


----------



## asher8282

*my polymorpha*

this is my polymorpha, although im having a little trouble getting the file sizes down to 250kb without having to cut off too much of the pics...


----------



## asher8282

*side note*

i got this little guy a while back, dont know its a boy or girl...


----------



## asher8282

*side note*

the seal (for the corner of the tank) in the last pic is shredded due to my stupid ex having pet rats for a few months...   its jus not torn up enough to matter much..


----------



## plo

Sweeeet pede !!!   Thanks for sharing


----------



## Draiman

Thread resurrection time.

Mystery centipede from Singapore:













Mystery centipede from Cameron Highlands, Malaysia (notice the similarity?):







_Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_:













_Scolopendra alternans_:





































_Scolopendra_ sp. "Chinese Tigerleg" (two females with clutches at the moment):

























_Scolopendra hardwickei_:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

Asher that looks exactly like my S. polymorpha they are great pedes!

If you have windows photo gallery you can email the photos to
yourself and it will automatically shrink the files. Then you can
drag them back to pictures folder. It will ask which file you want
to keep (because they both have the same name) I usually
keep both files, and if you do it will add a number to the filename
of the shrunken file.


----------



## JanPhilip

Very nice pictures Dramian! Especially like the "Mystery centipede from Singapore", gotta love brown pedes:drool:
Edit: Have you tried to ID it?


----------



## alexmargaritis

*my s.cingulata*

an aggressive pede from greece
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=86270&stc=1&d=1285272776
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=86271&stc=1&d=1285272791
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=86272&stc=1&d=1285273088


----------

